# Portland, Oregon



## Boris (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucky Lab 12:30 Sunday April 12. 19th & NW Quimby. I can't make it, but hope others will.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 10, 2015)

I really wanted to but I'm out also as we've got family in town. Got three new bikes to choose from too dang it!!


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 11, 2015)

Same day as the Tweed Ride, which is where I'll be!
http://tweedpdx.net/


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2015)

Can't edit title to read "Portland Oregon Lucky Lab Ride."


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2015)

I am sure others will go when they hear you aren't


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 11, 2015)

I was going to go, but we had to gut an old ladies Racycle.


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I was going to go, but we had to gut an old ladies Racycle.




Boy I didn't even realize Racycle season was upon us again. Gotta get my tags.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 11, 2015)

Do tags for endangered species cost more?


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I was going to go, but we had to gut an old ladies Racycle.




How are they cooked?


----------

